# New Id3077 + Others



## miked (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi , forgot I was registered to the forum but just wanted to post a shot of the new OW with 12hr bezel on flieger strap . Just got it this morning from Roy and it is an outstanding watch for the price , definitely recommended .Included a couple of others form my collection . Apologies for pics , I had to scan the watches ... Enjoy

btw , which do think is my favourite ????

Regards,

Mike




























the Seiko !!!


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratulations!

I can easily see wich one is your favorite!

I've had one of the prototypes for about a month now, and all ican say is that these watches could easily fetch much more than they do!









Cheers!

Johan "trumpetera" Ã…kervall


----------



## jkamend (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey i really like the 3077, i have one and think that it might be as nice as my omega, or at least close. the only difference is i have the other hands then on my watch then you have. I hope you like yours. have a great day

jka


----------

